# Penne with Asparagus rec



## kadesma (Jan 11, 2006)

found some asparagus for $1.79 per lb. couldn't resist so...Any tube like pasta would work here. I used penne as I already had it on hand.
8-oz. penne
1-lb. asparagus, trimmed and cut on a diagonal into about 1 inch pieces
3-tab. evoo
4-cloves garlic, minced
ground black pepper to taste salt
3-oz smoked mozzarella, diced about 1/2c.
4-oz. proscuitto, cut into strips crosswise
3-4 Tab. sliced fresh basil
Bring a pot of salted water to boil. Add penne and cook about 5-7 min. or til it is as firm as you prefer. Add asparagus, cook about 2 min or til crisp tender.Drain pasta but save about a cup of the cooking water.
In large skillet heat oil over med heat. Add garlic and saute til you just smell it.Add pasta and asparagus a little salt and pepper and the 1 c. of cooking water and toss to coat. Take skillet off heat, add mozzarella, proscuitto and basil, toss, season with more salt and pepper and a light drizzle of evoo..Serve and enjoy

kadesma


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 11, 2006)

I love asparagus so i gotta try this...


----------



## kadesma (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Kim,
I hope you will enjoy it. I wasn't sure as the thick pastas are not my favorites, but, I tasted and it's quite good.

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 11, 2006)

CJ, I am slobbering...  I have to save this recipe until spring, right now there are no asparaguses in sight in the market...  Hurry up spring!!


----------



## mish (Jan 11, 2006)

Four cloves of garlic.  Now we're talking, kads.     Can I have some shrimp in mine?  Looks great.  Thank you kadesma.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 11, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Four cloves of garlic. Now we're talking, kads.  Can I have some shrimp in mine? Looks great. Thank you kadesma.


Hi Mish, and thank you, yep 4 cloves   shrimp sounds good..Will add some just for you...Let's eat...

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 11, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> CJ, I am slobbering... I have to save this recipe until spring, right now there are no asparaguses in sight in the market... Hurry up spring!!


Darn, wish I could send you some, my but it's good..Can't wait to see your reation when the time comes..

kadesma


----------



## corazon (Jan 11, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I hope you will enjoy it. I wasn't sure as the thick pastas are not my favorites, but, I tasted and it's quite good.kadesma


 
What do you mean by thick pasta? You've reminded me of another asparagus pasta I really enjoy. You may like it too!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tnt-farfalle-asparagus-orange-basil-sauce-18268.html#post213398http://http://www.discusscooking.co...agus-orange-basil-sauce-18268.html#post213398


----------



## kadesma (Jan 11, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by thick pasta? You've reminded me of another asparagus pasta I really enjoy. You may like it too!
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tnt-farfalle-asparagus-orange-basil-sauce-18268.html#post213398http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...agus-orange-basil-sauce-18268.html#post213398http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...agus-orange-basil-sauce-18268.html#post213398


Cora, I like most pastas, I just prefer, thin pasta like angel hair or linguine, I looked up the one you gave the link for and that looks great..I like farfalle or bowties and use them for Cade with an alfredo sauce..My little mister, loves any white sauce  And he always asks for bowties  Will give your recipe a try for us big kids and top Cades with his alfredo, til I can con him into trying some of ours...
Thanks Cora,
kadesma


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 12, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by thick pasta? You've reminded me of another asparagus pasta I really enjoy. You may like it too!
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tnt-farfalle-asparagus-orange-basil-sauce-18268.html#post213398http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...agus-orange-basil-sauce-18268.html#post213398http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...agus-orange-basil-sauce-18268.html#post213398


 that one sounds yummy too!


----------



## cats (Jan 12, 2006)

This sounds great and, since we will have fresh asparagus from our garden come spring, I'll print it and save to prepare at that time. I also like the suggestion for adding shrimp. Additionally, I would add fresh sauteed mushrooms. Asparagus and mushrooms go great together. My husband and I love mushrooms, so I put them in lots of dishes, even when they are not mentioned in the recipes. Thanks for this dinner idea.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm happy you like the recipe cat. The addition of mushrooms is a good one. We enjoy them too and there isn't a sunday that passes that we don't have mushrooms here.
kadesma


----------

